# MIMCo R/Os Davy Kay, or Adrian Thomas?



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what became of my two senior R/Os? They needed the patience of Job to put up with me for 6 months. Perhaps that's why there wereto of them!


----------

